

Ruby is not web scale - amish

Don&#x27;t believe me?  Have a look for yourselves.  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.healthcare.gov&#x2F;
======
ibstudios
The design is not scaling, not the language.

------
staunch
Still don't believe you.

------
OmleteDuFromage
What are you trying to say? I don't get it.

